# acne while on TRT



## sky42 (Jul 2, 2015)

Has anyone experienced real bad acne while on trt. If so what is the best way to get rid of it. I've been running cypionate for about 8 weeks 50mg every 3 to 4 days. All of a sudden my back broke out. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 2, 2015)

Have you checked you estradiol level?  Acne is often a sign of high estradiol.


----------



## sky42 (Jul 2, 2015)

No. I am suppose to get levels checked in a couple weeks. It's funny that I didn't have any acne before I went on vacation then the last couple days they sprouted. The only change was that I consumed a lot more beers than usual everyday. I read where that could raise estrogen levels also. Before I would drink 2 to 3 a week.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 2, 2015)

sky42 said:


> No. I am suppose to get levels checked in a couple weeks. It's funny that I didn't have any acne before I went on vacation then the last couple days they sprouted. The only change was that I consumed a lot more beers than usual everyday. I read where that could raise estrogen levels also. Before I would drink 2 to 3 a week.



Broscience I'm going to call on the beer to estro level association.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 2, 2015)

I agree with Mega.....get estro level checked via blood test.  Taking adex or other AI may help but the facts are if you prone to acne increased test levels may cause sides such as acne.  I am prone as well and AI's do help but over 4 years I have learned that acne is a reality for me with increased hormone levels.


----------



## juuced (Jul 10, 2015)

Give your body time to get used to the juice.  When I first started with my TRT I had pretty bad acne.  Over time the acne has slowly goten better.  Now 2 years later I rarely get a pimple.   I think your body at first is in shock from the elevated hormones and slowly gets used to it over time.

any one else experience this?


----------

